Ask HN: When was J2ME Apps Golden Rush? Success Stories? - zerr
======
marktangotango
There wasn't one, certainly nothing like the apple App Store success stories
you may read about. J2me was in the era when carriers controlled what was
allowed on their phones, with an iron fist. Most apps and games came from
telecoms, with some popular games ported between phones.

Add to that, the phone ecosystem was much more diverse, and the j2me APIs on
the phones were buggy and incomplete mostly. It was not a good time be
building mobile apps.

------
bitfork
It was more in the field of microprocessing and like TV setbox what J2ME was
successful and to some areas still are

------
Raed667
I had a J2ME (now JavaME) module in school, but I guess it was after the rush,
because we only found one single Nokia phone that could run our application.

